# ? from a Bull fan.



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

Is there any interest in a Jamal Crawford for Redd trade that doesn't include Chandler or Curry?

Thank you.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

NO. Redd is much better plus T.J. is our future PG and there is no one we would want except Chandler and Curry.


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

> Is there any interest in a Jamal Crawford for Redd trade that doesn't include Chandler or Curry?


no, not really ... the only way the bucks might do it is if they could get curry in return.  the bucks could use some size down low... i'm not too fond of daniel santiago, it seems like he is always trying to prove something, and tries to do something he isnt capable of. he will pull up from 16 feet and miss it horribly. he is still somewhat young, so i'm trying to be patient with him. dan gadzuric is a good hustle player, but not a real low post presence. he needs to bulk up. brian skinner was playing well but now is injured. i like joe smith but he is more of a mid-range shooter than a post-player. anyway, i would really like to get curry... 

the bucks are loaded in the backcourt. they have t.j ford, damon jones, and erick strickland all playing point and michael redd, desmond mason and tim thomas sharing time at the 2&3 positions... it wouldnt make sense for the bucks. trading away their best scorer, and arguably their best player, for another point guard?!?! i like jamal crawford, but we dont need him. we already have our point guard of the future in t.j. ford.  and damon jones and erick strickland are solid reserves...


----------



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks for all the responses. 
They were as expected. 

I was hoping maybe Crawford could be a swing guard at the 1(backup) & 2(start). I understand though, I'd rather have Redd too.

I guess I'm jealous. :laugh:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lusty RaRue</b>!
> Thanks for all the responses.
> They were as expected.
> 
> ...


LoL
do u start this o every NBA team forum.

My response:
Like Mavs Dude said Redd is better than Crawford.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

I dunno, maybe (without knowing the salaries):

Crawford
Fizor
1st round pick

for

Redd
Strickland


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> I dunno, maybe (without knowing the salaries):
> 
> Crawford
> ...



No!!! Redd is our main scorer. We already have our future PG. The Bucks would never do that.


----------



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

Relax.
Paxson would hang up on that offer too.

In terms of salary matching, Redd for Crawford works straight up on the trade checker. 

Redd is grossly underpaid and Crawford is due for a raise this summer. Redd has proven it over a period of time. Crawford hasn't yet. It would have to be Redd for Crawford with more players with the advantage of the other players skewing to the Buck.

It's a fluid situation with Crawford right now, he may very well wind up being a 2 full time more or less.

Sorry for the thread, it's not a good fit.
Peace.


----------



## TysEdyKirkrthefuture. (Nov 19, 2003)

I dont think either team would want redd for crawford


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TysEdyKirkrthefuture.</b>!
> I dont think either team would want redd for crawford


What?!! The Bulls would do it in a second. Now the Bucks would never do it.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Um, MavsDude, the Bulls certainly wouldn't do it in a second. Seriously, what is your reasoning for this assumption?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Um, MavsDude, the Bulls certainly wouldn't do it in a second. Seriously, what is your reasoning for this assumption?


Uh because you don't have a shooting guard especially a good one and since you think Hinrich is so good then he would have more playing that is why they would do it in a second.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

for real, if u bulls fans think crawfird is better than redd, u must be even more of homers than what everybody knows already. Bucks would NEVER do a redd for craw trade


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

How can these Bulls fans post so much!! and it is basically all crap that I have seen. 
I wish I didn't waste my 1000th post on this but it is crazy.


----------



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> What?!! The Bulls would do it in a second. Now the Bucks would never do it.


Ditto. 

The rise of Kirk Hinrich to the starting 1 of the near future resolves the biggest problem of the Bull: the point mess. First it's Jamal, then it's Jalen too, then they add "J" and this past off season they added point forward Pippen. 

Kirk is the 1. Either JC is the 2 or he's gone.


----------

